# Coachella Valley Cycle Fest



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Is anyone doing the ride on Oct 22 in Coachella valley. The route looks similar to the "Tour De Palm Springs. I'm heading done from Canada and visiting some family in the area.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

We looked at it but the wife decided since we do the TdPS every year with a group of friends we really didn't want to go twice.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

TdPS is also in better weather with slighlty better streets.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Weather wise:
I road the TdPs and found it a bit cool for my liking. What would be the difference weather wise between Feb. and Oct. I'm only asking because I live in Canada and bought a place in Indio last year and have not been able to be there year round.


----------

